# Arvika 5 star axe



## skipster (Feb 24, 2016)

Heres my old Arvika axe, dont know much about it.
Anyone familiar with these?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 25, 2016)

Ask on Blade forums in the axe sub forum.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2016)

Check this out.


----------



## skipster (Aug 17, 2016)

Great vid! thanks for posting.
that guy is a real entertainer,really good stuff. Like to see him "golf split" some of our eucalypt though


----------

